
Raspberry Pi Cluster - tosh
https://github.com/rcarmo/raspi-cluster
======
ksaj
I wish this was updated to reflect the current Raspberry Pi 4. The software
has come a long ways, as has the speed and memory capacity of the rpi.

I had this project bookmarked, but it is stagnated and so even all the
software and strategies are probably outdated, too. The idea would still be
the same, but if you like what he's done, you'll do yourself one better by
building the software from scratch and not from the repo.

Incidentally, I do have a (less powerful) cluster using the ClusterHAT
([http://clusterhat.com](http://clusterhat.com)) and a Raspberry Pi 3. It is
awesome for learning, but my Raspberry Pi 4 out-performs it, just to add some
perspective. I thought about using USB C cables to employ a bunch of Pi 4's,
but haven't gotten around to it yet. If it works, it would mean one less
ethernet switch /kinda/.

If I was serious about building a Raspberry Pi supercomputer / cluster / ?? I
would bite the bullet and use the Raspberry Pi Compute Modules, which are far
more appropriate. [https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/compute-
module-3-plus/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/compute-module-3-plus/)
You need to buy the mobo for it but you can already buy one ready to cluster:
[http://linuxgizmos.com/cluster-platform-supports-seven-
raspb...](http://linuxgizmos.com/cluster-platform-supports-seven-raspberry-pi-
compute-modules/)

